# Welcome G_Man!



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I just wanted to thank you for signing up for our message board.

Wow, Kil, GMan, BretB, Eastern Tackle, and others... We might be a small new beginning forum, but, my goodness what experienced well known jiggers we have to learn jiggin and poppin from... :bounce:

Looking forward to your post...

Hog


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*These FCL lures are huge !!!*

I got some lures from FCL in Japan today.
I got to laugh at the sizes of the lures. They are huge.
I am wondering what kind of fishes I should target with the lures.
Tsurisaki san of FCL Labo is known innovative and creative lure designer. What does he have in mind when he makes these huge lures ? 

comparison with Runboh and Heru Cubera 150


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We are going to have fun talking about jigging and popping. 
Gman, did you get a PM on the other site ?


----------



## g_man (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome we do have a great stable of guys here. Yes Kil Im sending you a PM now


----------

